# Memory Card Download Error Message



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

I am a brand new member of the forum, but not new to photography. I am, however, pretty new to Lightroom. 

I have been using my new Fujifilm X100 with few problems, until tonight. I have been using Sandisk 16 GB cards, 45 and 95 MB/s SDHC cards and a Lexar professional card reader attached to my iMac running Mac OS Lion. I am using Lightroom 3.6. Starting tonight, I have been getting this message when downloading pictures to Lightroom: "No images on the memory card meet the download conditions".

I tried two different cards, and both produce the above error message. I am able to download images despite the message, but worry that this may change in the future.

I tried downloading from a CF card from my Canon 7D and did NOT get this message.

Prior to this message, I was reading two different books on Lightroom, and MAY have switched downloading to ADD before changing it back to COPY. Since that time, whenever I try to download a picture from the SDHC card, it first tries ADD and immediately flips to COPY and then gives me the error message. I have shut down and rebooted LR twice. I have reformatted both cards twice and tried downloading new pictures from them afterwards. No matter. Same message.

I did find an earlier thread related to this on this forum, but the OP had a somewhat different problem that generated this error message. Any assistance would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaybrams, welcome!

Lightroom has historically had trouble putting up meaningful error messages. This may be another case.

I can't duplicate your problem using a card-reader to read the SD card. My import screen comes up with Add and switches to Copy (as it should), but I get no error message. 

Could you try deleting (or just moving to the desktop) your preferences file and then trying again? Its location for your system can be found here. The preference file contains the location of your catalogue, so you may need to browse for it when you bring LR back up. That website also gives the default location for your catalogue.

Hal


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

I also upgraded to LR 3.6 recently and wonder if that  could be the cause? I just took a test shot with the Fuji and downloaded in my Macbook into LR 3.5 and received no error message, shut off the macbook and downloaded the same file to the iMac with LR 3.6 and did get the error message. I am starting to think this error is a result of the 3.6 upgrade.

Any thoughts would be welcome. Thanks.

Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you tried copying the files from the Fuji directly to a hard drive, and then try importing them into Lightroom from the hard drive? There have been some recent issues with SD card imports, so breaking the direct connection between Lightroom and the SD card would be a useful diagnostic check.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 18, 2011)

Jay,

Good work. It's an X100-related problem, then. Odd that the problem just started.

Did you just upgrade to Lightroom 3.6, and did the problem start when you did? Did anything else change? New card reader? Are you shooting raw or JPEG? Did that change?

Hal


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I re-edited my post above since I found it downloaded fine into my laptop LR ver. 3.5, but the same file downloads but gives the error message in my desktop LR ver. 3.6. So, if the camera was the cause, it strikes me the error would be detected in LR despite the version.

The card reader has not changed, I always shoot raw. It seems that I upgraded to 3.6 earlier this week and this was the first download experience since the upgrade. I could upgrade the laptop and see if the error occurs in that machine under 3.6. What do you suggest? It seems its definitely related to downloading a Fuji raf file, since my Canon files download just fine. It also seems to occur only in the machine upgraded to 3.6. I did work on the 3.6 machine yesterday following lessons in Nolan Hester's LR quick start guide, but can't for the life of me think of any changes made as a result that would cause this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but are you definitely running 3.6 on your desktop? I understand it is entirely possible that on a Mac multiple versions of Lightroom can be installed at the same time and for an older version to be inadvertently invoked.


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

Definitely 3.6 on the desktop. I checked 'About.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, was just a thought. It may be,of course, that you've discovered a bug or at least an oversight with 3.6. If you are able to upload one of your raw files from the X100 so that we can try to import into 3.6 we can easily validate the bug.....you can use something like www.yousendit.com for the upload (have the link sent back to your email address, then you can paste the link here).


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

https://www.yousendit.com/download/ T2dkVWRuQVN6RTlWeHNUQw


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, but that imports just fine into my 3.6 system (Win7). Perhaps a Mac user can try it as well.

Just to confirm, you still get the problem even if the file is copied to a hard drive first?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 18, 2011)

Works fine here on 3.5 and 3.6 (Win7 64-Bit).

Beat


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

I just tried the following:

1. Opened finder.
2. I made sure LR was not running.
3. I plugged card with new raw file into card reader.
4. I got error message right away, with LR not yet booted up.
5. I copied the file to a folder on the hard drive.
6. I booted up LR and imported the file.
7. I repeated this procedure on another file with same result.

The error message occurred as soon as the Finder recognized the card reader. I would think this would be a card reader problem except for the fact that pictures taken on the same card by a different camera, pictures taken by a Canon on a CF, and pictures taken on a similar card by a different camera, all do NOT produce this error. So, now I'm more confused than ever.

I really have to thank you guys for spending your Sundays helping out a stranger. I do appreciate it.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 18, 2011)

So what's the error message you're getting?

Beat


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

"No images on the memory card meet the download conditions"


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 18, 2011)

So whom is this message from, if LR has not started yet? If you don't know, please post a screen shot of the message.

Beat


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to leave now. I will have to continue later. Thanks for the help...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 18, 2011)

Jay,

Just to be sure, how is the "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected" set?




I want to make sure that Lightroom isn't automatically coming up when you plug the card in your reader. It sounds an awful lot like it is.

Hal


----------



## Jaybrams (Dec 19, 2011)

OK. Back from a family dinner. I checked, and all three of those boxes are checked. LR, however, does not pop up when the card is inserted. However, I seem to have cured the problem. I took pictures at the family dinner and, when I returned home, I inserted the card without having booted LR first. A program called "MCU" popped up as loading. I checked, and this is a program related to Canon's Imagebrowser. I used to use Imagebrowser prior to switching to LR. The "read me" in the Imagebrowser folder gave me instructions on how to remove Imagebrowser. I removed it from the computer, and it seems the error message has disappeared. I have now successfully downloaded Fuji files twice tonight to LR without the dreaded message.

That being said, do you recommend changing my options in Preferences to appear as they do in the screen shot above? Thanks so much for all your help. I don't know why this error message seems to have appeared only this week when Imagebrowser has been on my computer all along although I specified LR as my primary download program. They have coexisted just fine until this past week (when 3.6 was installed). But, I'm a happy guy if the message is gone and downloads are successful.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 19, 2011)

Jay,

Glad you got it working and got back to us with your solution. It is indeed a mystery why it suddenly started happening. Maybe the 3.6 install had an effect.

Regarding your question about the check-boxes in preferences, they are preferences, and you'll have to decide for yourself which way you want them set. 

I don't want a memory card insertion to pop Lightroom up, because I don't use LR to download from the card. I don't have the next box checked for the same reason. For treating JPEGs next to raws as separate photos, on the rare occasions that I shoot both, I want both to be imported. Your needs may be totally different from mine. 

Hal


----------

